# 6/6/13 Trip with my new fishing partner



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have recently married and was lucky enough to marry in to a built in fishing partner. Hes 6 yrs old and told me the the other day that fishing was his LIFE! I said funny you say that....I feel the same way







Took him gigging with me last night and he killed the first flounder of his career at 18". Pretty sure I was more excited than he was. The night produced 3 flatfish 17, 18 and a 21.5 and a bonus sheepshead. Big girl got the Jim Cosson Tit 5 Barb face lift







Short night due to work today. Might try again tonight. Be safe out there this weekend and good luck!


----------



## OSAGEBOW (Mar 1, 2012)

That's awesome man!!! You will have a fishing partner for life!!!! Way to go


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

heck ya!


----------



## DSGMAN (Oct 4, 2007)

He will be hooked for life!! Great job on your first Flounder young man and it was a NICE one at that!!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Now that is awesome!! Best fishing report I've read in a long time!:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Flounder, a new wife and a step child who loves fishing. Great combination. Congrats.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Big Mike for bringing me some Flounder filets for our family reunion , they were mighty good, I took all of my flounder gear off my boat so as I can mullet fish the next two weekends, I'm sure the Chatawhatchee bay will be stirred up after this rain we got these past few days, guess the flounder may get a rest ??????


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Fantastic report... I married my wife in 1996 and I had no children. I was blessed that day to be a step father to an amazing 6 year old girl. 17 years later she is now 23 and one of my best friends.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Thanks Big Mike for bringing me some Flounder filets for our family reunion , they were mighty good, I took all of my flounder gear off my boat so as I can mullet fish the next two weekends, I'm sure the Chatawhatchee bay will be stirred up after this rain we got these past few days, guess the flounder may get a rest ??????


Glad I was in the neighborhood to do so. Wish we could have came back down but were just too busy. Thanks for the invite, glad it was a good turn out. You may be giving them a brake but I think we are about to mash the gas an get to hunting them on this side of town.

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

devinsdad said:


> Fantastic report... I married my wife in 1996 and I had no children. I was blessed that day to be a step father to an amazing 6 year old girl. 17 years later she is now 23 and one of my best friends.


Man thats awesome. I have a feeling me and this lil fella and her daughter are going to have some good times!

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------



## jchristian (Feb 17, 2011)

Super cool man.. That's what fishing is all about


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup:awesome:thumbup:Now that a bonus to a great marriage:yes: I can hear the stories of all the great fishing outing you will have:yes: and how your wife will love you even the more:notworthy: Cool I LOVE to hear happy successful marriages. Way to go Sir I pray that partner is a life long partner. :yes:


----------

